# MX Leader (S) on eBay



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Believe or not folks, there are 2 MX Leaders listed on eBAy right now.

Both are listed as 59 cm.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*MXL Pista*

Wow! I love the Pista. Talk about a rarity! 

Texbike


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

There is also a Leader fork for sale on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Eddy-Merckx-MS-Leader-235mm-700c-front-fork-NOS_W0QQitemZ270236787816QQihZ017QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

texbike said:


> Wow! I love the Pista. Talk about a rarity!
> 
> Texbike


Look at the gorgeous fork on that - chromed and flat crown!!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

That's not all there is out there .... :cough: domo farm frites :cough:


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Better yet, just buy the MX, and re-paint it in Domo livery......TMB would be proud!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*phillipe*



philippec said:


> That's not all there is out there .... :cough: domo farm frites :cough:


if YOU EVER SEE(overthere) a 60 or 61 MXL in Domo livery for sale broker the deal for ME

thx

atp


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

I gotcha buddy! I'll keep me peepers open for the Domo MXL.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*would settle*



philippec said:


> I gotcha buddy! I'll keep me peepers open for the Domo MXL.



for a Strada in same livery and size. your 58 was just a tad small


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

No, it wasn't too small... you were too tall. A Merckx is <i>never</i> at fault!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I saw that 59, I'd almost fit better on that then my 60, it looks to be in similar condition.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*You Mean My 60 J*



jroden said:


> I saw that 59, I'd almost fit better on that then my 60, it looks to be in similar condition.


man I still can't believe I got pipped on that bike twice.

all for the better, I fit more nicely on a 61


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I saw that 62 MXL, but it said a 58 top tube. That is too short for a 62. Probably a 60 frame with a 58.3 toptube.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

anyone know what that 59 w/ the dent sold for? I was tempted to swap my 60 in for a 59, but I think mine is newer and nicer. Funny that my old Corsa was something like a 58 but had the same top tube size as this much bigger mxl. I do get better pedal clearance though so it's actually a decent crit bike and durable as the day is long.


----------

